

Show HN: Who Did Git? – Find out who the made that unknown commit - shakeel_mohamed
http://whodidgit.herokuapp.com

======
sciolistse
You can also add ".patch" at the end of a github commit url, which will show
the users email address. For example:

[https://github.com/TinyCC/TinyCC/commit/c52d79605a3c895a16e1...](https://github.com/TinyCC/TinyCC/commit/c52d79605a3c895a16e18f0b7193f1f4b480a60f.patch)

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Oh. That would've saved some time, thanks!

------
mojoe
For certain repositories it's also useful to install a git hook to prevent
individuals from pushing without properly configuring name/email in
.gitconfig. This assumes you have administrative access to the server, of
course.

------
marsmoon
wait, isn't it one of core purpose of VCS like Git to know who is doing commit
?

I mean how can you not know who did commit ?

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Yes. If someone doesn't configure their username or email (using git config),
git will try to create an email address using the format
<local_username>@<machine_name>.local and will not set a name. If there's no
user.name set, and the email isn't connected to a Github account (or isn't an
email address at all), Github will display "unknown" as the commit author.

